# Help me pick a dog



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

I would like to get a hunting dog that is small in size and a flusher. I do not know how to train a pointer.. I want a dog more for the kids and house more then anything a small docile dog. We tried a lab and they just get to big to fast and they can be hyper. I love labs and will own them again one day but I have to live in the country first.. Thanks for your suggestions and help in this matter


----------



## mnhunter022 (Oct 3, 2005)

I have a 7 month old German shorthair pointer and I have been extremely happy with the pup. She has been a treat to train. I really like labs and enjoy hunting with them, but the versitlity of my pointer is great. I am a big waterfowler and my buddies were shocked when i bought a pointer, but i got her trained to retrieve damn good, and she retrieves just as good as my buddies labs. she was a little harder to train than a lab in the water but they learn, but i think it is worth it in the long run when i take her for some upland hunting and she locks up on a phesant or grouse..it is beautiful watching a pointer on a point. she is also a perfect house and family dog. I am a student and live with 7 other guys and all of them love her and her temperance is very good. never barks or she has never even growled or even got close to biting..she loves little kids so if you are willing to work a little extra on a pointer, i think it is worth it..any questions let me know...i have owned a lab and a pointer and both are great dogs in there own ways.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Springer spaniel or Irish setter. Need to know size of both parents so you know what you are getting.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

This is a no brainer here. English Cocker Spaniel. My buddy has one along with 3 kids. He stays in the yard, hunts like a mad man, and follows the kids everywhere. I think he is like 38 lbs. A machine on pheasants. He is younger than my springer and is very laid back.

I do not own one. I own a springer and a lab. My springer is a sugar cube and although great with kids, she is extremely hyper. My lab is great with kids also, but the cleanup in the yard is twice that of my springer.

PM me if you want to know a good breeder. I just talked with him last week and I think he will have pups ready in April.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm on my second springer, and both females I've had have been small, 30-35 lbs. The first one was very hyper, and only got to hunt 1 year with her berore she ran under my tire. The one I have now is laid back and only gets hyper out hunting. She retrieves well for a small dog, and very seldom gets too far out. Smart house dog, easy to house train. Very calm, friendly, and gentle. Not a good watch dog, but will bark if someone comes to the door.


----------



## lecub (Mar 14, 2003)

Springer Spaniel or English Cocker but make sure you get a field bred dog. Field dogs are usally smaller with shorter coats, and seem to have better endurance. Our Springers range from 48lb. male to 32lb females and are excellent with children, Females are pretty laid back,the male although 10 years old still takes a firm hand in the field, but he does produce birds. I will not go hunting without one.LE


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

you could also look at Boykins, I have one and they are excellent retrievers love water and flush like a English cocker. English cocker would also be a great choice spaniels are real nice dogs and you have a excellent pro breeder nearby his name is Tom ness

http://www.oahekennels.com/

Menoken, Nd where ever that is. I would call them and ask to see his dogs hunt I bet he would let you tag along, its his business.

Hes probably forgot more about spaniels than any of us will ever know :lol:


----------



## WinnebagoWaterfowl (Oct 24, 2005)

If you dont mind a little Barking get JackRusselTerrier or a runt femal lab


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

I have a female chocolate lab... she is 57 lbs and great around any kids. Parents were both around 85lbs, guess i just got lucky


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Sota,

Get a Cocka-Poo!!!! Not too many people know about them but they kick alot of ***!!! :lol:

Seriously man, I would go with a GSP. You wont be sorry. Whats all this: "Hard to train crap???" AAAAHHHH, come on!!! Every dog just needs time spent with them. They are not hard to train.


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

American Water Spaniel.

I've had four over the past thirty years. Small, good flush dog, and a great waterfowler.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Pit Bull, they work really well on upland game birds, if not try a german shepard, lol. Just joking. I have two labs and a Golden Retreiver. Love em all, but the black I got is a big dumb animal. lol. He is really smart, but must think he is a poodle, lol. Get whatever works for ya. Buddies of mine have Springers, and they are good dogs. Its all about what you are looking for. :thumb:


----------



## Red Robin (Oct 7, 2005)

You'll love the Springers, great for hunting, good around kids, good house dog.


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

I have two chocalate female and male lab. I love them to hunting for general: upland birds and watefowl. Lab is best for combo and easier to taking them anywhere you want to go. :wink:


----------



## Ramsey (Apr 11, 2004)

My family's raised springers since the mid-40's. Sounds like what you're looking for. There's a kennel just east of Bismark that raises/trains excellent english cockers too. Be sure to select field-bred lines.


----------

